# Free CAD program



## Anonymous (7 Dec 2009)

PC PRO has a free copy of IMSI TurboCAD deluxe 12.5 on the cover disc if anyone is after some CAD


----------



## houtslager (7 Dec 2009)

where isi the link ?
my TC is v7 so I need a free uograde  

hs


----------



## wizer (7 Dec 2009)

my god, do people still read PC magazines ??? :lol:


----------

